# Early Huffy Muscle Bike



## Schweirdo (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a thread in the BST, but I thought I might get more response here. I am looking for a 16 x 1 3/8 front rim. Complete or just the hoop. Thanks

Steve


----------



## drane1 (May 16, 2012)

*slingshot front*

I have a possible extra. I prefer to trade. Got more Huffy?


----------

